
Identify the Unregistered Drone - pjbrunet
https://instagram.com/p/9FaR4ngQ8T/
======
pjbrunet
My Facebook friends probably won't get it. But maybe you will?

In real life I'm not a drone evangelist/advocate. But the whole idea of
registering a potentially autonomous robot that could look like a bird or
insect--that opens the door to some interesting questions.

Are we only concerned about collisions? Will we need specialized drones that
exist to find rogue drones?

